# BMW e91 high gloss trim - cleaning



## MALC1 (May 1, 2006)

I have just got hold of a 2006 BMW 330i M Sport touring with high gloss window/door surround trim
(can`t think what the option was called).

The surface seems to have light surface scratches in some places and seems to have a sort of 'watermarked' appearance (as if sprayed with something other than water).

For anyone who has the same - whats the best thing to use on this high gloss trim?


----------



## jurassic86 (Aug 12, 2010)

MALC1 said:


> I have just got hold of a 2006 BMW 330i M Sport touring with high gloss window surround trim
> (can`t think what the option was called).
> 
> The surface seems to have light surface scratches in some places and seems
> ...


Its called Shadow Line and is a bugger to keep clean. Basically them water marks you see (Blue'ish in colour) are normally as a result of the windscreen washer (Hence on my BMW its worse on the passenger side due to the way the wipers work).

The material is actually a metal (Aluminium I think) and to bring it to its former glory is hit and miss. Some people claim AG SRP or just a good old rag with some elbow grease works.

I personally found the latter (Rag) made it look dull and thus tried AG SRP but still cant shift them watermarks. Maybe it needs a DA Polisher or something.

Maybe try some back to black 

J


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I detail my sister's BMW Convertible M Sport, which has these black high gloss window trim. I use Werkstat Prime on them and they come up a treat.
It's a great product this, I even use it on the chrome in our shower to get rid of watermarks. Highly recommended :thumb:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Prime is good, also Opti Seal or Z-CS works a treat too......


----------



## MALC1 (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info.
Scratches out as well with these products I take it.


----------



## jurassic86 (Aug 12, 2010)

MALC1 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Scratches out as well with these products I take it.


Hello again,

I actually did my car at the weekend and the mission of getting Shadowline back to high gloss was sucessful...

I did this by applying 2 coats of SRP and 1 final coat of Collinite 476s. The collinite really give it a deep shine!

J


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

hi - on my previous m-sport car I used to use Cleakote vanilla Mouse hand glaze - it cleaned them up a treat. (actually, there wasn't much it didn't clean up a treat! - I must get some more!)

i have an m-sport model again - also an E91 330d M-sport - see my avatar - I will have a go with Poorboys Blackhole which is the closest I have at the moment. I'll let you know how I get on but I have a feeling I am going to be buying some clearkote again!


----------



## MALC1 (May 1, 2006)

I've got some Klasse All-in-One and some Klasse High Gloss Sealant Glaze here.

Any of these work the same?


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

The Klasse all in one is a cleaner which might manage to clean the shadowline. It cleans most things well. I used a light polish by hand which brought them up very nicely. I can't remember which polish I used but it was probably Menz or possibly a Megs polish.

I have found it is just a matter of drying the shadowline every time you wash the car. If it isn't dried it tends to gain the blue look, in particular if any shampoo is left on the surface.


----------



## Niall (Nov 22, 2009)

I've always used 3M Ultrafina by hand to get annoying stains off high gloss trims, usually wax over the top to try and protect them but trying C2 at the minute which seems to do a better job as water sheets off rather than beading up and drying on them.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I have the same, will have to try the mentioned above. A bit off topic but anyone know much about the vehicle checks in the I drive menu?


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes,I'll try and help - what did you need to know?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

All my checks are fine for example oil is saying 3500 til change but its saying have your vehicle checked by BMW and showing -1000 miles


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I know it's based on time as well as condition - how long ago was the last inspection service rather than oil service?


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

as nick says - it could be for "something else" - perhaps a brake fluid change? or coolant flush / renewal? - things which are often required above and beyond the regular "service schedule" (i.e. oil service, inspection1, oil service,inspection2, etc etc..) they will work on a different clock to the condition based servicing that the engine uses. Brake fluid is every two years (so time limited) whereas your oil service is condition based - the older E46 types used to just put an orange brake-warning light up every two years, but the smarter e90's tell you to go get it checked.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Mine is the E65, will check the last service.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Last service was 10k miles ago / 16 months.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I applied menz using a rotary to my shadow line trim. Got rid of all the scratches.

I then used G-Techniq C4 for all the exterior trim, including rear diffuser. Does the job nicely :thumb:


----------

